# How does this sound?



## BLZBUBB (Jan 2, 2005)

23 years old 
4 years no claims
Clean license for 6 years 

R32 GTR (mods listed)

£1400 with A-Plan


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

BLZBUBB said:


> 23 years old
> 4 years no claims
> Clean license for 6 years
> 
> ...


Sounds very good to me


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

I'd bite their arm off, (not literally  ), with that offer.  

Depends how many mods you have listed, but that does sound like a very good deal. How many mods do you have / do they know about?

Does that include cover to drive other peoples' cars third party only, as I found only Adrian Flux would allow me to do that when I was under 25? (Jesus, I sound really old, I'm only 26 now).

Either way, I'd go for it, you won't get much better than that.


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

Sounds good to me, is it fully comp though?
I'm paying £1680 fully comp on a r33 gts-t with no no claims (although 5 ncd because i've been driving a company car for 6 years) i'm 25 just turned  

My fully comp covers me on any car lent to me for third party cover only.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

sounds likei'll be calling A-plan in july then


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> sounds likei'll be calling A-plan in july then


Give me a PM closer to the time and I'll let you know how I'm getting on with my new company as they bet A-Plan by almost £400. Am paying less that £1100 all mods @ 26 with Stage 1


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

kenan said:


> Give me a PM closer to the time and I'll let you know how I'm getting on with my new company as they bet A-Plan by almost £400. Am paying less that £1100 all mods @ 26 with Stage 1



HOLY SHIT!

i'm paying much much more than that for similar spec


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> HOLY SHIT!
> 
> i'm paying much much more than that for similar spec


My first year (last year) cost me 2K so almost halfed it this year and they weren't to bothered about mods, belive his words were"at worst it woud be another £100"


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

BRING ON JULY! 

CHEERS DUDE

MOOKbastardcaps


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Hmm last year A-plan said they wouldnt insure me cos I was under 25


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Pikey said:


> Hmm last year A-plan said they wouldnt insure me cos I was under 25


All depends who they are being underwriten by as these companys change their policy requirements all the time. I'v rung back re quotes to be told they aren't avaliable anymore but they are supposed to be valid for at least 30 days I belive.


----------



## Jabberwock (Jun 24, 2003)

I've just started with A-Plan, on account of being shown the door by Direct Line........but Uncle Pete said they wouldn't even give him a quote  

Strange bunch these insurers 

Must be something to do with who they can farm the risk out to.

Ken


----------



## EssexStu (Apr 25, 2005)

just been quoted £1600 on a R33 GTR but being 24, they would only insure a car upto value of £10,000, thats fully comp too in std spec form.. with 6 points (A) heh

oh, and thats adrian flux


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

EssexStu said:


> just been quoted £1600 on a R33 GTR but being 24, they would only insure a car upto value of £10,000, thats fully comp too in std spec form.. with 6 points (A) heh
> 
> oh, and thats adrian flux


I would keep away from Flux if possiable. You might have to use them for your first year on the Skyline (I did) but would not reccomend them as they are a bunch of monkeys.


----------

